# Good news everyone!



## Sokar

I'm here!

Refugee from Wordforge.  A formerly great board that is in the process of being nerfed in compliance with the 'everyone deserves fairness' era we find ourselves in.

We may have a few people come over here.  I see my buddies MuadDib and brudder already and I hope to see more.

I'm a conservative bomb thrower and I'm proud of it.  I think it should be legal to put saddles on liberals and ride them around like ponies or grind them up into Solyent Green.  The world would be a better place.

Looking forward to checking the place out.


----------



## Artevelde

Welcome.


----------



## gallantwarrior

This aughta be interesting.  Welcome a-board!


----------



## Sokar

Thanks for the welcomes.

Quick question - how long before my rep starts to work?  I'm repping you guys but nothing is showing.  Wordforge required 50 posts before it would work.


----------



## TheLonelySquire

Greetings and Felicitations, Sokar! 

Now I thought Soylent Green was people....not liberals...   "Get your hands off my wallet you damn dirty liberal!" Wait...now I'm confused...

Welcome aboard.

TLS


----------



## Sokar

Sup dude?  Trying to figure out who all is over here now.

This place makes WF look like it's at a dead stop.  So many posters and threads.  That's awesome.


----------



## Artevelde

Sokar said:


> Sup dude?  Trying to figure out who all is over here now.
> 
> This place makes WF look like it's at a dead stop.  So many posters and threads.  That's awesome.



It can get pretty intense.

Can't really answer your rep question. Still fairly new here.


----------



## Artevelde

Live free or die hard!


----------



## MuadDib

Sokar!!!!!!

Glad to see you here, dude!


----------



## strollingbones

so now this new group wants to grind liberals....or are they just socks?


----------



## Truthmatters

welcome


----------



## Sokar

Hey Muad, brudder and TLS.  I'm already pissing off liberals.

You guys better step your game up.


----------



## del

Sokar said:


> Hey Muad, brudder and TLS.  *I'm already pissing off liberals.*
> 
> You guys better step your game up.



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B05INM57xO8]Go Get Your Shinebox - YouTube[/ame]


welcome, tommy

enjoy your stay


----------



## del

strollingbones said:


> so now this new group wants to grind liberals....or are they just socks?



wanting and doing are two distinctly different things


----------



## Sokar

Is a sock a dual?


----------



## Truthmatters

sock puppet.

some people pretend to be more than one person


----------



## Sokar

Ah.  I guess that's a tradition on every board.

It was said pretty clear in the first post where, me, Muad, Lonely Squire, brudder and Ramen are all from.  We spent 8 years there but the board is being pussified by the owner, so we're ready for something new.

PS - Apparently it is against the rules to promote other boards here.  Understand, we sure as hell aren't promoting anything here.  If it was so great, we would have stayed instead of looking for greener pastures.


----------



## MuadDib

Sokar said:


> Hey Muad, brudder and TLS.  I'm already pissing off liberals.
> 
> You guys better step your game up.



Keep up the good work.


----------



## MuadDib

Sokar said:


> Ah.  I guess that's a tradition on every board.
> 
> It was said pretty clear in the first post, me, Muad, Lonely Squire, brudder and Ramen are all from here:
> 
> www-wordforge-net  (apparently I can't post pics, URL's or much of anything else until I reach 15 posts)
> 
> We spent 8 years there but the board is being pussified by the owner, so we're testing new waters.



Maybe the Libs can over there where they'll feel right at home.


----------



## del

MuadDib said:


> Sokar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah.  I guess that's a tradition on every board.
> 
> It was said pretty clear in the first post, me, Muad, Lonely Squire, brudder and Ramen are all from here:
> 
> www-wordforge-net  (apparently I can't post pics, URL's or much of anything else until I reach 15 posts)
> 
> We spent 8 years there but the board is being pussified by the owner, so we're testing new waters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe the Libs can over there where they'll feel right at home.
Click to expand...


maybe you can go piss up a rope, tough guy 

n00bs


----------



## Sokar

Oh shit Muad!  He sure showed you!

It's like a Girl Scout just stepped on your toe and called it a TKO!  I'm not sure we can handle all this liberal badassery over here.


----------



## del

Sokar said:


> Oh shit Muad!  He sure showed you!
> 
> It's like a Girl Scout just stepped on your toe and called it a TKO!  I'm not sure we can handle all this liberal badassery over here.



i'm not sure you can handle walking and chewing gum at the same time, tommy, but we'll find out.


----------



## Sokar

del said:


> Sokar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh shit Muad!  He sure showed you!
> 
> It's like a Girl Scout just stepped on your toe and called it a TKO!  I'm not sure we can handle all this liberal badassery over here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm not sure you can handle walking and chewing gum at the same time, tommy, but we'll find out.
Click to expand...


Again with the tommy thing.

Is tommy someone who anally violated you?


----------



## MuadDib

del said:


> Sokar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh shit Muad!  He sure showed you!
> 
> It's like a Girl Scout just stepped on your toe and called it a TKO!  I'm not sure we can handle all this liberal badassery over here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm not sure you can handle walking and chewing gum at the same time, tommy, but we'll find out.
Click to expand...


I don't know who "Tommy" is, but I've known Sokar for years. He's not the dual you're looking for.


----------



## del

Sokar said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sokar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh shit Muad!  He sure showed you!
> 
> It's like a Girl Scout just stepped on your toe and called it a TKO!  I'm not sure we can handle all this liberal badassery over here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm not sure you can handle walking and chewing gum at the same time, tommy, but we'll find out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again with the tommy thing.
> 
> Is tommy someone who anally violated you?
Click to expand...


why, is that something you're looking forward to, tommy?

you dropped your gum...


----------



## MuadDib

Sokar said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sokar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh shit Muad!  He sure showed you!
> 
> It's like a Girl Scout just stepped on your toe and called it a TKO!  I'm not sure we can handle all this liberal badassery over here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm not sure you can handle walking and chewing gum at the same time, tommy, but we'll find out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again with the tommy thing.
> 
> Is tommy someone who anally violated you?
Click to expand...


Of the ass?


----------



## del

MuadDib said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sokar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh shit Muad!  He sure showed you!
> 
> It's like a Girl Scout just stepped on your toe and called it a TKO!  I'm not sure we can handle all this liberal badassery over here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm not sure you can handle walking and chewing gum at the same time, tommy, but we'll find out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know who "Tommy" is, but I've known Sokar for years. He's not the dual you're looking for.
Click to expand...


the board you guys were on wasn't associated with mensa, was it?


----------



## MuadDib

del said:


> MuadDib said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> i'm not sure you can handle walking and chewing gum at the same time, tommy, but we'll find out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know who "Tommy" is, but I've known Sokar for years. He's not the dual you're looking for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the board you guys were on wasn't associated with mensa, was it?
Click to expand...


Not now. The best posters are leaving it.


----------



## del

MuadDib said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MuadDib said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know who "Tommy" is, but I've known Sokar for years. He's not the dual you're looking for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the board you guys were on wasn't associated with mensa, was it?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not now. The best posters are leaving it.
Click to expand...


really?

where did they go?


----------



## saveliberty

More conservative talk and less trash.  If your just looking to troll, sounds like you were already at the right place.


----------



## uscitizen

del said:


> MuadDib said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> i'm not sure you can handle walking and chewing gum at the same time, tommy, but we'll find out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know who "Tommy" is, but I've known Sokar for years. He's not the dual you're looking for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the board you guys were on wasn't associated with mensa, was it?
Click to expand...


Densa I think.


----------



## uscitizen

So someone gets kicked off of one board and shows up here to try and convince us how wonderful he is?

These internet tought guys, it is all fun and games till they get a paper cut!


----------



## apostle83

del said:


> MuadDib said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> the board you guys were on wasn't associated with mensa, was it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not now. The best posters are leaving it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> really?
> 
> where did they go?
Click to expand...

I see you love poodles! Awesome! I too love poodles.


----------



## Dot Com

Welcome to our Progressive board!!!


----------



## del

Dot Com said:


> Welcome to our Progressive board!!!



if you're too liberal for du, you've come to the right place.


----------



## syrenn

Sokar said:


> Thanks for the welcomes.
> 
> Quick question - how long before my rep starts to work?  I'm repping you guys but nothing is showing.  Wordforge required 50 posts before it would work.




http://www.usmessageboard.com/intro...tation-101-reps-for-newbie-s-of-the-usmb.html


----------



## Kiki Cannoli

i like to grind.


----------



## Sokar

uscitizen said:


> So someone gets kicked off of one board and shows up here to try and convince us how wonderful he is?



Nobody was kicked off of anything.

Instead of just making shit up, try asking.



> These internet tought guys, it is all fun and games till they get a paper cut!



Wow.  Deja vu.


----------



## BakshisMouse

It is indeed good news for everyone here that we have some painfully obvious douchebags joining this forum. This will be fun for any troll on this board worth his salt.

Enjoy your stay!


----------



## Ramen

Sokar making new friends as per usual, I see.


----------



## MuadDib

Ramen said:


> Sokar making new friends as per usual, I see.



He's kicking ass and taking names already!


----------



## BDBoop

strollingbones said:


> so now this new group wants to grind liberals....or are they just socks?



No, I think they're an entire clan. Here's hoping they are a Blue Phantom clan rather than a SniperFire clan, but I fear it's the latter.


----------



## BDBoop

MuadDib said:


> Sokar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah.  I guess that's a tradition on every board.
> 
> It was said pretty clear in the first post, me, Muad, Lonely Squire, brudder and Ramen are all from here:
> 
> www-wordforge-net  (apparently I can't post pics, URL's or much of anything else until I reach 15 posts)
> 
> We spent 8 years there but the board is being pussified by the owner, so we're testing new waters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe the Libs can over there where they'll feel right at home.
Click to expand...


No, this is our home. Good peeps here.


----------



## manifold

BakshisMouse said:


> It is indeed good news for everyone here that we have some painfully obvious douchebags joining this forum. This will be fun for any troll on this board worth his salt.



and then some


----------



## del

MuadDib said:


> Ramen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sokar making new friends as per usual, I see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's kicking ass and taking names already!
Click to expand...


----------



## catzmeow

Sokar said:


> I'm here!
> 
> Refugee from Wordforge.  A formerly great board that is in the process of being nerfed in compliance with the 'everyone deserves fairness' era we find ourselves in.
> 
> We may have a few people come over here.  I see my buddies MuadDib and brudder already and I hope to see more.
> 
> I'm a conservative bomb thrower and I'm proud of it.  I think it should be legal to put saddles on liberals and ride them around like ponies or grind them up into Solyent Green.  The world would be a better place.
> 
> Looking forward to checking the place out.



Oh, look.  New toys.


----------



## saveliberty

Hey noobs.  Those are my libs you're messing with.  Granted they're libs, but they have value to me.  I'd take a generally dim view of not hearing from them on a regular basis.  Consider yourself warned, something I only do once.


----------



## catzmeow

saveliberty said:


> Hey noobs.  Those are my libs you're messing with.  Granted they're libs, but they have value to me.  I'd take a generally dim view of not hearing from them on a regular basis.  Consider yourself warned, something I only do once.



No worries...they appear to be heavily salted with catnip.  I'll play with them gently, and return them to you in near-new condition, okay?


----------



## Ravi

Another wave of refugee trash.


----------



## BDBoop

Yeah, and the last wave was never heard from again. We shall see.


----------



## saveliberty

catzmeow said:


> Sokar said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm here!
> 
> Refugee from Wordforge.  A formerly great board that is in the process of being nerfed in compliance with the 'everyone deserves fairness' era we find ourselves in.
> 
> We may have a few people come over here.  I see my buddies MuadDib and brudder already and I hope to see more.
> 
> I'm a conservative bomb thrower and I'm proud of it.  I think it should be legal to put saddles on liberals and ride them around like ponies or grind them up into Solyent Green.  The world would be a better place.
> 
> Looking forward to checking the place out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, look.  New toys.
Click to expand...


Start cutting the weak ones out.


----------



## catzmeow

saveliberty said:


> catzmeow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sokar said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm here!
> 
> Refugee from Wordforge.  A formerly great board that is in the process of being nerfed in compliance with the 'everyone deserves fairness' era we find ourselves in.
> 
> We may have a few people come over here.  I see my buddies MuadDib and brudder already and I hope to see more.
> 
> I'm a conservative bomb thrower and I'm proud of it.  I think it should be legal to put saddles on liberals and ride them around like ponies or grind them up into Solyent Green.  The world would be a better place.
> 
> Looking forward to checking the place out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, look.  New toys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Start cutting the weak ones out.
Click to expand...


I think I'll identify the ringleader, remove him, and watch their organization fold like a house of cards.


----------



## saveliberty

catzmeow said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey noobs.  Those are my libs you're messing with.  Granted they're libs, but they have value to me.  I'd take a generally dim view of not hearing from them on a regular basis.  Consider yourself warned, something I only do once.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No worries...they appear to be heavily salted with catnip.  I'll play with them gently, and return them to you in near-new condition, okay?
Click to expand...


The ones that taste like mixed grill you can have.


----------



## catzmeow

Ravi said:


> Another wave of refugee trash.



I hope those aren't Haitians you're talking about, missy.


----------



## saveliberty

catzmeow said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another wave of refugee trash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope those aren't Haitians you're talking about, missy.
Click to expand...


No, no more like Toyotas washed from the shores of Japan.


----------



## catzmeow

> No, no more like nuclear waste washed from the shores of Japan.



edited for accuracy.


----------



## kiwiman127

MuadDib said:


> Ramen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sokar making new friends as per usual, I see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's kicking ass and taking names already!
Click to expand...


Well these new folks look like they came from the no-substance crowd, where "kicking ass" is screaming gibberish the loudest, with eyes bulging and veins grossly protruding from their necks is the norm.


----------



## manifold

Ravi said:


> Another wave of refugee trash.



Worry not my dear Ravi, the legendary refugee trash wave from BDC will never be topped.


----------



## saveliberty

catzmeow said:


> No, no more like nuclear waste washed from the shores of Japan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edited for accuracy.
Click to expand...


To-mate-toe/ta-matoe


----------



## WillowTree

strollingbones said:


> so now this new group wants to grind liberals....or are they just socks?



do you need grinding sweetie?


----------



## catzmeow

WillowTree said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> so now this new group wants to grind liberals....or are they just socks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do you need grinding sweetie?
Click to expand...


I hate grinding.  It's perverse.


----------



## WillowTree

catzmeow said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> so now this new group wants to grind liberals....or are they just socks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do you need grinding sweetie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hate grinding.  It's perverse.
Click to expand...


bump then.


----------



## Sokar

Well, WF gang, this settles it.  I fucking love the attitude and activity over here, so I'm staying.

I'll still drop in from time to time over there for a visit.


----------



## catzmeow

Sokar said:


> Well, WF gang, this settles it.  I fucking love the attitude and activity over here, so I'm staying.



Excellent.  I hate it when a chew toy unravels the first day I play with it.


----------



## jillian

strollingbones said:


> so now this new group wants to grind liberals....or are they just socks?



i vote nasty smelly socks.


----------



## Sokar

catzmeow said:


> Sokar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, WF gang, this settles it.  I fucking love the attitude and activity over here, so I'm staying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent.  I hate it when a chew toy unravels the first day I play with it.
Click to expand...


I haven't seen you play with anything yet.  Your hands have been to busy rubbing your little boy-sized penis to have accomplished much.

You're not impressing me.

Try harder.


----------



## jillian

Sokar said:


> catzmeow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sokar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, WF gang, this settles it.  I fucking love the attitude and activity over here, so I'm staying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent.  I hate it when a chew toy unravels the first day I play with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I haven't seen you play with anything yet.  Your hands have been to busy rubbing your little boy-sized penis to have accomplished much.
> 
> You're not impressing me.
> 
> Try harder.
Click to expand...


i'm pretty sure you haven't impressed anyone yet... 

i'm also pretty sure we can expect more of the same until you go away.


----------



## catzmeow

Sokar said:


> I haven't seen you play with anything yet.  Your hands have been to busy rubbing your little boy-sized penis to have accomplished much.
> 
> You're not impressing me.
> 
> Try harder.



You've arrived on our shores with a pedantic superiority complex around your neck.  I want you to underestimate me.

That will make it hurt more.

And, the only boy-sized penis in this thread appears to be stuck to your upper lip.


----------



## Sokar

jillian said:


> i'm pretty sure you haven't impressed anyone yet...
> 
> i'm also pretty sure we can expect more of the same until you go away.



Are you hot?  If so (and you're not a tranny or sexually confused boy), post some titty pics.

And what's wrong with your keyboard?  Were you working the streets the day your school taught capitalization rules?


----------



## catzmeow

Sokar said:


> Are you hot?  If so (and you're not a tranny or sexually confused boy), post some titty pics.



No one wants to see Jillian's tits, you fucking noob.  Goddamn, are you attempting to cause someone a permanent injury?


----------



## Sokar

catzmeow said:


> You've arrived on our shores with a pedantic superiority complex around your neck.  I want you to underestimate me.



I understand you perfectly, dickface.  You're not exactly unique.



> And, the only boy-sized penis in this thread appears to be stuck to your upper lip.



OH SNAP!

Well you sure showed me!  What's next?  A momma/combat boots burn?  You're amazing!  You're practically the Paulie Shore of comebacks.


----------



## catzmeow

Sokar said:


> I understand you perfectly, dickface.  You're not exactly unique.



Ironic, coming from a guy with a phallic symbol in his mouth.  How many loads have you fapped, thinking about Bruce Willis sucking a stogy?



> Well you sure showed me!  What's next?  A momma/combat boots burn?  You're amazing!  You're practically the Paulie Shore of comebacks.



Says the special snowflake with yellow fever...yeah, you're unique.


----------



## Sokar

catzmeow said:


> Sokar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you hot?  If so (and you're not a tranny or sexually confused boy), post some titty pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one wants to see Jillian's tits, you fucking noob.  Goddamn, are you attempting to cause someone a permanent injury?
Click to expand...


I'll take your word.  You seem to know them well.


----------



## catzmeow

Sokar said:


> catzmeow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sokar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you hot?  If so (and you're not a tranny or sexually confused boy), post some titty pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one wants to see Jillian's tits, you fucking noob.  Goddamn, are you attempting to cause someone a permanent injury?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll take your word.  You seem to know them well.
Click to expand...


If I want to see middle-aged tits, I'll get naked and look in the mirror.


----------



## saveliberty

catzmeow said:


> Sokar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, WF gang, this settles it.  I fucking love the attitude and activity over here, so I'm staying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent.  I hate it when a chew toy unravels the first day I play with it.
Click to expand...


Emo=10; So=6


----------



## del

manifold said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another wave of refugee trash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worry not my dear Ravi, the legendary refugee trash wave from BDC will never be topped.
Click to expand...


fuckin a


----------



## MuadDib

catzmeow said:


> Sokar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> catzmeow said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one wants to see Jillian's tits, you fucking noob.  Goddamn, are you attempting to cause someone a permanent injury?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take your word.  You seem to know them well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I want to see middle-aged tits, I'll get naked and look in the mirror.
Click to expand...


Are they firm and perky?


----------



## hortysir

Sokar said:


> Ah.  I guess that's a tradition on every board.
> 
> It was said pretty clear in the first post where, me, Muad, Lonely Squire, brudder and Ramen are all from.  We spent 8 years there but the board is being pussified by the owner, so we're ready for something new.
> 
> PS - Apparently it is against the rules to promote other boards here.  Understand, we sure as hell aren't promoting anything here.  If it was so great, we would have stayed instead of looking for *greener pastures*.



Our pastures are that way from TDM's shit.


----------



## Ramen

Someone typed the word tits and I immediately clicked back to this thread.


----------



## freedombecki

Welcome to USMB, Sokar. Hope you enjoy the boards.


----------



## MuadDib

Tits!


----------



## uscitizen

catzmeow said:


> No, no more like nuclear waste washed from the shores of Japan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edited for accuracy.
Click to expand...


Umm editing of quoted posts is frowned upon here.


----------



## Ringel05

del said:


> MuadDib said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ramen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sokar making new friends as per usual, I see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's kicking ass and taking names already!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


I give that two double face palms and raise you an implied face palm.


----------



## freedombecki

You have to use your imagination.



MuadDib said:


> Tits!


----------



## gallantwarrior

catzmeow said:


> Sokar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you hot?  If so (and you're not a tranny or sexually confused boy), post some titty pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one wants to see Jillian's tits, you fucking noob.  Goddamn, are you attempting to cause someone a permanent injury?
Click to expand...


Certainly...we'll all have to rinse our eyes with bleach, for sure!


----------



## gallantwarrior

catzmeow said:


> Sokar said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand you perfectly, dickface.  You're not exactly unique.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ironic, coming from a guy with a phallic symbol in his mouth.  How many loads have you fapped, thinking about Bruce Willis sucking a stogy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well you sure showed me!  What's next?  A momma/combat boots burn?  You're amazing!  You're practically the Paulie Shore of comebacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says the special snowflake with yellow fever...yeah, you're unique.
Click to expand...


Speaking of which, anyone else catch "The Borgias" last weekend?  Where his son gives his Papa, the Pope, a box of cigars?


----------



## bobcollum

Sokar said:


> Hey Muad, brudder and TLS.  I'm already pissing off liberals.



You already sound like one of those people I never take seriously, hard to get pissed at that.


----------



## Ringel05

bobcollum said:


> Sokar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Muad, brudder and TLS.  I'm already pissing off liberals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You already sound like one of those people I never take seriously, hard to get pissed at that.
Click to expand...


There are people who take anyone seriously here??!!   Wow.............


----------



## bobcollum

Ringel05 said:


> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sokar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Muad, brudder and TLS.  I'm already pissing off liberals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You already sound like one of those people I never take seriously, hard to get pissed at that.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are people who take anyone seriously here??!!   Wow.............
Click to expand...


Just me and you bud...and anyone else that is offended by that.


----------



## del

Ringel05 said:


> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sokar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Muad, brudder and TLS.  I'm already pissing off liberals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You already sound like one of those people I never take seriously, hard to get pissed at that.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are people who take anyone seriously here??!!   Wow.............
Click to expand...


shit happens


----------



## MuadDib




----------



## NLT

MuadDib said:


> Ramen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sokar making new friends as per usual, I see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's kicking ass and taking names already!
Click to expand...


Thats what you call kicking ass?? you aint seen nutin yet. Try the flame zone, get your ya yas out or kicked in.


----------



## NLT

Sokar said:


> catzmeow said:
> 
> 
> 
> You've arrived on our shores with a pedantic superiority complex around your neck.  I want you to underestimate me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I understand you perfectly, dickface.  You're not exactly unique.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, the only boy-sized penis in this thread appears to be stuck to your upper lip.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OH SNAP!
> 
> Well you sure showed me!  What's next?  A momma/combat boots burn?  You're amazing!  You're practically the Paulie Shore of comebacks.
Click to expand...


Warrior 102 sock? whats next....beeeaaaaacccttttthhhhh


----------



## NLT

MuadDib said:


> catzmeow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sokar said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take your word.  You seem to know them well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I want to see middle-aged tits, I'll get naked and look in the mirror.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are they firm and perky?
Click to expand...


I bet yours are not.


----------



## hortysir

Good News Magazine | United Church of God


----------



## MuadDib

NLT said:


> MuadDib said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> catzmeow said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I want to see middle-aged tits, I'll get naked and look in the mirror.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are they firm and perky?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I bet yours are not.
Click to expand...


My pecs are.


----------



## saveliberty

You got perky pecs and are actually telling folks about it?


----------



## bobcollum

MuadDib said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MuadDib said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are they firm and perky?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet yours are not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My pecs are.
Click to expand...


Cool, I'm a super top-secret ninja assassin.

And yes, I already know I put the "ass" in assassin.


----------



## catzmeow

MuadDib said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MuadDib said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are they firm and perky?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet yours are not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My pecs are.
Click to expand...


Yes, they certainly are.


----------



## MuadDib




----------



## del

MuadDib said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MuadDib said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are they firm and perky?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet yours are not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My pecs are.
Click to expand...


----------



## Truthseeker420

Sokar said:


> I'm here!
> 
> Refugee from Wordforge.  A formerly great board that is in the process of being nerfed in compliance with the 'everyone deserves fairness' era we find ourselves in.
> 
> We may have a few people come over here.  I see my buddies MuadDib and brudder already and I hope to see more.
> 
> I'm a conservative bomb thrower and I'm proud of it.  I think it should be legal to put saddles on liberals and ride them around like ponies or grind them up into Solyent Green.  The world would be a better place.
> 
> Looking forward to checking the place out.



If you consider conservative Iran a better place....


----------



## Caboose

catzmeow said:


> MuadDib said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NLT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bet yours are not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My pecs are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, they certainly are.
Click to expand...




> You are only allowed to post URLs to other sites after you have made 15 posts or more.


----------



## Fieldy

Hello! I'm here to kick ass as well! Where's the beer?


----------



## BDBoop

In the Tavern.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-rubber-room/213874-the-tavern.html


----------



## Fieldy

MuadDib said:


> Tits!



I see they're sagging. Push-up bra, bro!


----------



## Fieldy

BDBoop said:


> In the Tavern.



Well hopefully they got some Dos Equis. We ride!


----------



## saveliberty

Fieldy said:


> Hello! I'm here to kick ass as well! Where's the beer?



Eleventh grade is a trying time.


----------



## del

saveliberty said:


> Fieldy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello! I'm here to kick ass as well! Where's the beer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eleventh grade is a trying time.
Click to expand...


bullshit

it was the best three years of my life


----------



## saveliberty

del said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fieldy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello! I'm here to kick ass as well! Where's the beer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eleventh grade is a trying time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> bullshit
> 
> it was the best three years of my life
Click to expand...


I stand corrected.  Actually, I'm sitting down.


----------



## NLT

Sokar said:


> I'm here!
> 
> Refugee from Wordforge.  A formerly great board that is in the process of being nerfed in compliance with the 'everyone deserves fairness' era we find ourselves in.
> 
> We may have a few people come over here.  I see my buddies MuadDib and brudder already and I hope to see more.
> 
> I'm a conservative bomb thrower and I'm proud of it.  I think it should be legal to put saddles on liberals and ride them around like ponies or grind them up into Solyent Green.  The world would be a better place.
> 
> Looking forward to checking the place out.



Yippe Ka yay ...right


----------



## MuadDib

Bad news. Sokar passed away of pancreatic cancer last Thursday. Just thought I'd let everyone know.


----------



## freedombecki

Thank you, Muadib. I'm so sorry to hear it.


----------



## Grandma

Sad news.   RIP.


----------



## LoneLaugher

And he seemed like such a nice guy, too. How sad.


----------



## Starlight

Though I didn't know Sokar, my sympathies to family and friends of his.


----------



## foxyladi

strollingbones said:


> so now this new group wants to grind liberals....or are they just socks?



What are socks?


----------



## foxyladi

Sokar said:


> I'm here!
> 
> Refugee from Wordforge.  A formerly great board that is in the process of being nerfed in compliance with the 'everyone deserves fairness' era we find ourselves in.
> 
> We may have a few people come over here.  I see my buddies MuadDib and brudder already and I hope to see more.
> 
> I'm a conservative bomb thrower and I'm proud of it.  I think it should be legal to put saddles on liberals and ride them around like ponies or grind them up into Solyent Green.  The world would be a better place.
> 
> Looking forward to checking the place out.



Welcome Sokar I love your Avatar and am looking forward to reading your posts


----------



## foxyladi

Truthmatters said:


> sock puppet.
> 
> some people pretend to be more than one person



Thanks Truthmatters my lesson for the day.


----------



## foxyladi

Starlight said:


> Though I didn't know Sokar, my sympathies to family and friends of his.



RIP  Sokar


----------



## depotoo

foxyladi said:


> Starlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Though I didn't know Sokar, my sympathies to family and friends of his.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RIP  Sokar
Click to expand...


the same from me.


----------



## TheYosef

Sokar said:


> I'm here!
> 
> Refugee from Wordforge.  A formerly great board that is in the process of being nerfed in compliance with the 'everyone deserves fairness' era we find ourselves in.
> 
> We may have a few people come over here.  I see my buddies MuadDib and brudder already and I hope to see more.
> 
> I'm a conservative bomb thrower and I'm proud of it.  I think it should be legal to put saddles on liberals and ride them around like ponies or grind them up into Solyent Green.  The world would be a better place.
> 
> Looking forward to checking the place out.



Que paso?

What's good?

Shalom.


----------

